# NHT Absolute VS. Emotiva XRT VS. ARX?



## lasic (May 26, 2013)

I'm looking for helpful comments/owners' reviews for a new 7.1 HT speakr setup with choices of the following brands & amp models.

My room size is 15X21X9 ft. TV and speakers need to be on the 15ft side. Note that right side of the room is open to kitchen & breakfast area and no wall.

I prefer clean & precise sound rather than high volume or high bass. When watching movies, I prefer voice to be very audible rather than muffled by too much bass. Music - I sometimes listen to stereo setup and sometimes all channel (7.1) stereo.

I have Yamaha Receiver that can push 90W RMS power output to each of 7.1 channels. I'm considering XPA-3 to power up only the front 3 channels (LCR).

(Yes, I understand that speaker preference is subjective and what suits our ears and taste is the best for us. I also understand that I could do 30-days trial audition at home. I prefer to ask around before doing so).

If you have auditioned any or all of these models or own any of these models, I'd appreciate your comments/suggestions and why you would recommend them.

Thanks in advance for your comments and time.


(Below setups are not in any order. $300-$500 difference won't be a deal-breaker if the speakers excellent).
Setup-1
ARX (A5, A2C, A1B) for 7.0 speaker setup ($1556)
Subwoofer SVS SB12-NSD ($649)
Emotiva XPA-3 Amplifier ($699)
Total ($2994)




Setup-2
Emotiva (XRT6.2, XRC5.3, XRM6.1) for 7.0 speaker setup ($1596)
Subwoofer X-Ref12 ($699)
Emotiva XPA-3 Amplifier ($699)
Total ($2904)


Setup-3
NHT Absolute System with subwoofer B10d subwoofer
for 7.1 package - with current 20% off promotion is $2112
Emotiva XPA-3 amplifier $699
Total ($2811)


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

IMO the Arx are fantastic speakers. I really enjoy the A5s. But you don't need that Emotiva XPA3 amp. I run a 7 channel Arx setup off a Onkyo receiver and its more than enough. Really that money should be used toward another subwoofer like a pair of SB12s or a larger higher end model. 

The Emotivas are pretty nice speakers but very inefficient and I really think they designed them that way to sell amps. The Arx doesn't need 200watt amps to sound good. 

The NHT subwoofer B10d is WAY outclassed by the other two the Emo and SVS its over priced and under performs. If you decided to go NHT you don't have to get an NHT subwoofer they don't need to match. 

My opinion is the Arx is a much better speaker setup and is a much better value. But take that with a grain of salt cause i'm an Arx owner and probably alittle bias toward them.


----------

